# Boris Lyatoshynsky



## Rhombic

Even though I have tried to consider other more well-known symphonies (like Mahlers', Beethovens', etc.) as my favourite, I am way too fond of this composer's third symphony and, in fact, this is me to search for more information about this man and his compositions.
Let's see if anyone else has heard of him or not. Just curious.

*Just a note: whoever listens to Lyatoshynsky's Symphony No. 3 shall not be disappointed.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rhombic said:


> Even though I have tried to consider other more well-known symphonies (like Mahlers', Beethovens', etc.) as my favourite, I am way too fond of this composer's third symphony and, in fact, this is me to search for more information about this man and his compositions.
> Let's see if anyone else has heard of him or not. Just curious.
> 
> *Just a note: whoever listens to Lyatoshynsky's Symphony No. 3 shall not be disappointed.*


I have Lyatoshinsky's symphonies 2-5 (two on Russian Disc and two on cpo) and I think they make a fine cycle. I would say the third, closely followed by the fourth, is probably my favourite as well, as this was when he was developing more post-romantic tendencies and before had the stuffing properly knocked out of him by wretches such as Zhdanov in 1948. Even before then, he was pressurised to revise both the 2nd and 3rd symphonies so it's possible that what recordings there are still feature presumably 'sanitised' versions. I'd really like to check out some of his chamber works but nothing seems available.

By the way, Rhombic - if you haven't heard it you should also check out the 'Slavonic' Concerto for Piano & Orchestra, which I think was the only concertante work he composed.


----------



## Rhombic

Wow, that Slavic Concerto is indeed great! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sjorstakovitsj

Sorry to disappoint you Rhombic, his *Third Symphony* isn't really my cup of tea. But I am quite fond of the piano works I've heard. *Three preludes, Op. 38, Piano Sonata 2 and Piano Sonata 1*. The latter is the stand out work for me.


----------



## TxllxT

*Boris Mykolayovych Lyatoshinsky or Lyatoshynsky (1895 - 1968)*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Lyatoshinsky


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Guest

Does anyone know where I can buy this CD? I've tried Amazon, Discogs, RussianDVD, Ebay, and Presto--all to no avail.


----------



## joen_cph

I have no personal experience with these dealers, but there are at least some in Ukraine; if you are unsure about safety, maybe try paying by other means than a credit card

https://www.yevshan.com/main.asp?cid=3
http://umka.com/eng/catalogue/modern-avantgard/tvory-dlja-fortepiano-piano-works.html


----------



## Guest

OK, thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I listened to the 3rd Symphony, had it in my collection for a while, but only now giving it a proper listen.

Good stuff!!


----------



## maestro267

It has its great moments but that 3-note motif is repeated too much in the 2nd movement, to the point of tedium.


----------

